#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-03-23
<HakanS> NÃ¥gon inne?
<Christoffer> Jo
<Christoffer> Men var inte så många idag
<HakanS> Jag har inte riktigt tid med mötet idag. Kan du ta det?
<Christoffer> Jodå...om det ska vara något över huvud taget.
<Christoffer> Jag har inte riktigt koll på avstämning inför val av Team Leader och Team Contact samjt planering av release-fester
<Christoffer> är det dina punkter?
<peetra> Jag haer hemska nack- och ryggsmärtor, så jag kan inte riktigt vara på någe sätt alls. :(
<Christoffer> Vi skulle ju testa med IRC-möten i två månader sa vi i December ...personligen tycker jag de är bra med IRC-möten men bevisligen finns det ju inget stort intresse att vara delaktig än så länge
<Christoffer> *från många andra
<Christoffer> så frågan är vad syftet med dessa irc-möten är
<Christoffer> Klockan är 20:30
<Christoffer> Vilka är här för mötet?
<Christoffer> <---
<HakanS> HakanS
<gruble> o/
<Christoffer> Om vi bara är tre personer så känns det inte så värt att dra igenom hela mötesordningen.
<Christoffer> Vad säger ni, skjuta på mötet?
<gruble> ja
<HakanS> Ja. Till nästa vecka eller?
<Christoffer> Ja, det kan vara bra om vi ska få igång nominering inför valet
<HakanS> Jag har lite info från Vulfgar.
<Christoffer> eller förresten...det var om en vecka det krockade för någon annan va?
<Christoffer> jämna veckor var det någon get-together någonstans
<Christoffer> men det är väl det bästa att ta det så fort som möjligt
<fdsvensson> Kopete :-(
<Christoffer> HakanS vad har du för info från Vulfgar?
<fdsvensson> Det är de i Göteborg som har ubuntuvisning ojämna veckor
<HakanS> Vulfag har meddelat att hon är osäker på om hon är hemma i tid till mötet.
<fdsvensson> Står att läsa på Cafe delen
<HakanS> Hon skriver vidare:
<HakanS> "Jag har åtagit mej (i ett svagt ögonblick) att agera valförättare även denna gång."
<HakanS> "Jag tänker dra igång med processen någon gång nästa vecka. Nomineringar/diskussion kommer att ske i LoCo-delen av forumet. "
<HakanS> "Själva valet kommer att ske på LP (enligt beslut på förra mötet) och allt ska vara klart några dagar för månadsskiftet april/maj så att det finns tid för överlämning."
<HakanS> Slut från Vulfgar.
<fdsvensson> Ska vi ha så långt val?
<HakanS> Så vad avser valet så är det på G.
<Christoffer> så bra
<Christoffer> Men ett möte om en vecka blir bra för min del
<HakanS> Samma här.
<fdsvensson> Läs vad jag skrev!
<Christoffer> Vulfgar har åtagit sig att ta hand om valprocessen...tror det där löser sig.
<Christoffer> blir väl nominering en - två veckor och sedan val en - två veckor
<HakanS> fdsvensson: Det blir nog 2 veckor nominering samt 2 vecor val.
<fdsvensson> Okej :(
<HakanS> Måste rusa nu. Jag ändrar tid på mötet till onsdag 30/3 kl 20.30
<Christoffer> Gör så
<Christoffer> Vi ses nästa vecka om inte tidigare!
<HakanS> Hej så länge.
<fdsvensson> Jag har ingen historia, vad händer?
<Christoffer> Vi är för få...så vi drog aldrig igång mötet
<Christoffer> istället skjuter vi på det en vecka
<Christoffer> så mötet blir 30/3 istället
<fdsvensson> Okej :)
<Christoffer> och så får vi hoppas på fler som kan då
<fdsvensson> Kanske ska reklamera det lite mer
<Christoffer> nja vet inte om det spelar så stor roll...det vi behöver är att komma igång och göra saker istället för att diskutera saker.
<Christoffer> Förhoppningsvis kommer jag igång med mina filmer under kommande vecka...
<Christoffer> när vi är flera som gör konkreta saker och det syns utåt då är det fler som strömmar till och vill vara med...så enkelt är det =)
<Christoffer> skämt å sido så ska jag passa på att lägga mig i tid nu när det inte blev något mötet
<Christoffer> Du får ha det så bra fdsvensson så hörs vi!
<fdsvensson> Okej, natty Natty :)
<gruble> varför hemska nack- och ryggsmärtor peetra ?
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-03-21
<christoffer> HakanS, vad tror du om valet?
<christoffer> hur ska vi göra med valförättare?
<HakanS> Det var väl Peetra som höll i det senast?
<HakanS> Jag har inte kollat med henne om hon vill hålla i det igen.
<HakanS> Egentligen är det ju medlemmarna, och inte du och jag, som ska tillsätta valförättare.
<christoffer> nej precis
<christoffer> men är ju lite haltande nu när intresset är så lågt
<HakanS> Jo, jag inser att det får nog bli så att vi är med och drar igång valarbetet.
<christoffer> HakanS, jaha var det imorgon det skulle vara möte?
<christoffer> hmm =/
<christoffer> trodde det var idag onsdag
<HakanS> Min tanke är att vi vem som kan hålla i valet, på mötet i morgon.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-03-22
<HakanS_> Påninnelse att loco-mötet börjar om 2 minuter.
<HakanS_> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 22 19:31:31 2012 UTC.  The chair is HakanS_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS_> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 19. Det första för i år.
<HakanS_> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS_> HakanS
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<christoffer> inte så mycket möte då =/
<HakanS_> realubot och maxjezy?
<maxjezy> jag är med
<HakanS_> realubot: ?
<realubot> Jag har inte reggat mig på Lanuchpad så jag får inte rösta då.
<realubot> Närvarande är jag. Men utan rösträtt (tror jag).
<maxjezy> inte jag heller. men jag stannar och ser vad som sker och så.
<HakanS_> OK.
<HakanS_> Vi kör på.
<HakanS_> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS_> Förslag?
<christoffer> HakanS_
<realubot> HakanS
<maxjezy> Nafallo
<HakanS_> No med förslag?
<realubot> Du lutar mot att HakanS_ och christoffer får rösta om vem som ska vara mötesordförande. :)
<HakanS_> *NOG
 * HakanS_ ursäktar för att han skriver med versaler
<realubot> Frågan är om vi kan förlåta dig, men men...
<maxjezy> fler punkter?
<HakanS_> Idag är vi inte så hårda med röstlängden. Alla närvarande får rösta.
<realubot> Woho!
<HakanS_> Nafallo är inte närvarande vad jag kan se, så vi har ett förslag.
<HakanS_> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<maxjezy> bra, då röstar ja nog jag med.
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<HakanS_> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS_
<maxjezy> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from maxjezy
<HakanS_> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS_> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS_> Förslag?
<realubot> christoffer
<HakanS_> christoffer:
<christoffer> jo jag kan vara
<maxjezy> christoffer
<HakanS_> Nog med förslag?
<HakanS_> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<HakanS_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS_
<christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from christoffer
<maxjezy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from maxjezy
<HakanS_> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS_> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS_> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18/protokoll
<maxjezy> godkänner!
<HakanS_> Meddela när ni läst igenom det.
<realubot> 14 december?
<realubot> Var det senaste mötet?
<christoffer> 2 tidigare har blivit inställda
<christoffer> i januari och februari
<christoffer> för ingen har närvarat
<christoffer> eller vi har varit 2 eller 3 på båda mötena
<realubot> Ok.
<HakanS_> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<HakanS_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS_
<maxjezy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from maxjezy
<HakanS_> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS_> #topic Punkt 4. Planering inför val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<HakanS_> Nuvarande mandatperiod för TL och TC går ut den 30/4. Vi behöver ha fram en valförättare.
<christoffer> HakanS_ har du fått tag på peetra?
<HakanS_> Jag har mejlat henne men inte fått svar än.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS_> Någon här som vill hålla i valet?
<realubot> Nä.
<maxjezy> avstår jag med, men jag rekommenderar Nafallo att ta på sig äran
<HakanS_> Vi får väl avvakta några dagar till.
<HakanS_> christoffer: Hur tycker du att vi ska göra?
<christoffer> Har faktiskt inte så många bra förslag...invänta svar från peetra om hon tackar nej
<christoffer> så skicka ut ett mail på sändlistan och ett inlägg på LoCo-forumet
<realubot> Det låter bra tycker jag.
<HakanS_> Vi får väl sitta en månad extra om valet drar ut på tiden. Eller?
<christoffer> nja, det är ju lite oväsentligt att diskutera...vi är ju inte så mycket kontaktperson/team leader om det inte är några som är med i LoCot
<christoffer> men ja...då är vi mer som en "interrimsstyrelse"
<christoffer> tills ett ordentligt val kan hållas
<christoffer> låter mer byråkratiskt än vad det är
<christoffer> men så jag ser det =)
<HakanS_> HÃ¥ller med.
<HakanS_> Då tycker jag att vi går vidare.
<realubot> Ja.
<HakanS_> #topic Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS_> christoffer: Har du något från videoguiderna?
<christoffer> jo 2 sek
<christoffer> Vi har skapat 4 filmer
<christoffer> och fler är påväg
<christoffer> gruppen finns nu på http://vimeo.com/groups/videoguider
<christoffer> alla filmer är inte med det på grund av ett mindre problem med förra vimeo-gruppen som blev raderad
<maxjezy> måste lägga dottern, brb!
<christoffer> nu är vi tillbaka med ny grupp
<realubot> Två är det väl?
<realubot> http://vimeo.com/groups/videoguider/videos
<realubot> Aha, alla är inte med.
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/filmer
<christoffer> där finns länkar
<christoffer> slut från videoguider-gruppen
<HakanS_> Mycket bra jobbat!
<realubot> Det är starkt jobbat ja.
<christoffer> små problem vi ska försöka lösa
<christoffer> är att man endast kan ladda upp en film i HD per vecka
<christoffer> om man inte betalar för sig
<christoffer> Youtube har allt i HD men då kan man inte skapa en gemensam kanal/grupp
<HakanS_> 52 filmer per år lär väl räcka? Det är ingen dålig målsättning. ;)
<christoffer> nej, verkligen inte...speciellt om vi blir fler så blir det ju bara att multiplicera 52 med antalet aktiva =)
<christoffer> det svåra blir att göra de filmer som verkligen behövs
<realubot> Den är nästan lite överambitiös. Det är bättre med genomtänkta guider än många.
<christoffer> och få en bra helhet av det
<HakanS_> christoffer: Vi har ju ubuntu-se:s G+ -grupp.
<HakanS_> Den kan man kanske utnyttja för att hålla ihop youtube-filmerna.
<christoffer> realubot självklart är det målet men för att komma igång handlar det mest om att slänga sig ut där på internet och få kritik
<christoffer> alltifrån kvalité till vad för ämnen som behöver en guide om
<christoffer> HakanS_ mmm, det kanske skulle fungera
<realubot> Varför lägger ni inte in guiderna på wikin?
<maxjezy> christoffer, hade du skrivit manus?
<maxjezy> eller kom det bara vart efter?
<christoffer> helst skulle jag nog lägga energi på att en separat sida på ubuntu-se.org
<christoffer> typ /videoguider
<christoffer> för mig känns inte en wiki som ett bra ställe att förvara filmer
<christoffer> maxjezy: Nej, inget manus...eller ja...några stödord om vilka delar som skulle med
<maxjezy> håller med dig där om var det ska placeras
<HakanS_> Det finns inte kapacitet att ha filmerna på ubuntu-se:s server.
<christoffer> nej
<christoffer> självklart
<christoffer> men man kan ju länka in
<christoffer> inbäddat
<HakanS_> Ja.
<realubot> christoffer: Jag tänkte på wikins howto-avdelning.
<realubot> Var ligger ubuntu-se.org-servern?
<HakanS_> London
<HakanS_> Det är Nafallos server.
<HakanS_> Om det inte var mer att rapportera från projektgrupperna så går vi vidare.
<christoffer> jo, gör det
<HakanS_> #topic Planering av jobb inför nästa möte
<realubot> Jag planerar ju att rensa lite i wikin och lägga in mina nya guider där.
<HakanS_> Ett mycket lovvärt initiativ.
<realubot> Jag tänkte lägga in en vaningstext i alla guider som är så gamla att dom innebär en risk att tillämpa.
<christoffer> realubot när du ser över det ...kan du ta fram någon kategori eller motsvarande där vi kan lägga in filmerna eller länkar till filmerna?
<HakanS_> Frågan är om man inte skulle försöka få fler att hjälpa till.
<realubot> christoffer: Jag ska titta på en lösning för att länka till videoguiderna.
<christoffer> perfekt
<christoffer> HakanS_ skickar du mail till sändlistan och postar på forumet när du fått svar från peetra?
<HakanS_> christoffer: Japp
<christoffer> Sedan har vi ju påbörjat samarbetet med Norska LoCot
<realubot> Anledningen till att det har dröjt med att städa upp bland guiderna är att jag inte har orkat sätta mig in i hur man skapar mallar för varningstexter m.m. i wikin.
<christoffer> så får se vad som händer där
<realubot> Vad går samarbetet ut på?
<christoffer> hittils så har de fått våran mall till Drupal-designen
<maxjezy> att norge ska få ett bättre community?
<christoffer> sedan får vi se vart vi möts i samarbetet
<realubot> Det låter ju vettigt att samarbeta över gränserna eftersom aktiviteten är så låg nationellt.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja speciellt för dem.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om en #ubuntu-skandinavia eller något?
<christoffer> #ubuntu-nordic
<christoffer> #ubuntu-nordic-dev
<christoffer> finns sedan tidigare
<christoffer> finns mailinglista också
<christoffer> dock låg aktivitet
<christoffer> så det är bara att joina där så får vi se hur det går =)
<HakanS_> Bra. Då har vi något att göra fram till nästa möte.
<maxjezy> är det här min fråga eller typ tanke om att integrera blender i ubuntu passar in?
<maxjezy> och att göra lite reklam för blender + ubuntu som video redigerare med mera.
<maxjezy> jag vill jobba för att blender ska komma med som standard vid installation
<christoffer> maxjezy: Sådana frågor diskuteras på Ubuntu Developer Summits
<christoffer> exakt vilka diskussioner som har föregåtts innan själva diskussionerna där vet jag inte
<maxjezy> okej
<christoffer> Nästa Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS) bör vara inom en månad
<christoffer> som berör 12.10
<christoffer> eller maj kanske den är i
<maxjezy> då får jag satsa på det. blender i ubuntu 12.10
<maxjezy> vore mäkta mäktigt.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att dom vill ha med Blender.
<maxjezy> vilka är "dom" ?
<realubot> Det är inget program som vanliga users använder.
<realubot> Dom på UDS.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är inte skrivet i sten
<maxjezy> blender blir mer och mer en video editor
<maxjezy> med mer kraft än alla andra tillsammans
<HakanS_> Ordning i salen.
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Och standardprogrammen är väl tänkta att motsvara vad en normalanvändare behöver.
<maxjezy> sorry
<HakanS_> #vote Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<meetingology> Please vote on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS_> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<HakanS_> #Topic Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<HakanS_> #topic Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<realubot> HakanS_: Du måste väl föreslå tidpunkt först?
<realubot> Ah, ser nu.
<christoffer> Onsdag 11e april 20:30?
<christoffer> då finns det för val efter det
<christoffer> och om vi inte har någon plan för själva valet vi den tidpunkten så blir det ett bra möte att få fram någon lösning
<maxjezy> yes
<HakanS_> #vote Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdag 11e april 20:30
<meetingology> Please vote on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdag 11e april 20:30
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<HakanS_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS_
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<maxjezy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from maxjezy
<HakanS_> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdag 11e april 20:30
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS_> Då tackar jag för visat intresse.
<christoffer> Tack själv HakanS_
<HakanS_> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar 22 20:28:20 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-03-22-19.31.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-03-22-19.31.html
<realubot> Tackar tackar som tackar.
<maxjezy> sorry för att jag var off lite, kaos här hemma.
<HakanS_> maxjezy: Ingen fara.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-03-18
<joostvb> добро јутро
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-03-20
<AirBox> Goddag :)
<andol> Goddag
<AirBox> Brukar det vara så här lugnt här inne?
<andol> AirBox: Den här kanalen används i första hand för just möten. Mer aktivitet förekommer i regel i #ubuntu-se.
<AirBox> join #ubuntu-se
<AirBox> ah! Tackar :)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-03-23
<RuneK> 12.01
<morpa> Hej på er!! Nu kör vi igång tycker jag
<RuneK> Hej!
<morpa> Bara du och jag aktiva än så länge RuneK:) Men vi får se vilka som ansluter
<morpa> Jag tänkte börja med att slutföra översättningen av unity-control center som jag och ersi påbörjade förra veckan. först och främst.
<morpa> Någon som behöver en liten intro till att komma igång från början  - säg bara till så hjälper jag till
<RuneK> Jag behöver gärna en intro!
<morpa> Japp! - är du något speciellt program/paket du vill översätta/granska eller är det bara mer generellt hur man kommer igång?
<morpa> RuneK - har du ett launchpadkonto?
<RuneK> Generellt, jag har faktiskt inte förberett mej någonting...
<RuneK> Ja
<morpa> Tror vi börjar där - om du loggar in och går hit https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv
<morpa> så ser du en lista med länkar till de olika ubuntuversionerna bland annat 14.04
<RuneK> Jo
<RuneK> Det är trusy vi kör på, eller
<morpa> Yes!
<morpa> Där får du upp alla paket eller textdomäner som de kallas
<RuneK> Det är mycket grönt där, sedan sist!!!
<morpa> nu är det lätt att bara börja vilja översätta och commita - men det finns några MEN - jag drar dom här:
<RuneK> OK
<morpa> Om man översätter direkt i launchpad - glöm då inte att klicka "Someone should review this translation"
<morpa> Man bör alltid få ändringen godkänd av någon om man inte är väl förtrogen med textdomänen (man kansker har översatt den förut tex.)
<morpa> Det man inte får i launchpad är översikten
<morpa> Kolla t.ex. paketet app-install-data
<morpa> du hittar det på första sidan
<morpa> har väldigt mycket oöversatt
<morpa> det är programcentralens programinformation för övrigt
<morpa> är du med? säg til annars
<morpa> till
<RuneK> Jo, telefonen ringde,nu är jag med :)
<morpa> :)
<morpa> I det fallet är det många strängar, och då är det dags för *tam-da* - poedit!
<RuneK> Nu är jag i app-install-data
<morpa> ja, du ser att det är hundratals ej översatta
<morpa> svårt att få en överblick
<morpa> så ta hem hela översättningen genom att klicka på download this translation uppe till vänster
<morpa> under tiden kan också göra en sudo apt-get install poedit
<RuneK> poedit är installerat!
<morpa> fint! har du fått ett mail från launchpad om var du kan hämta .po-filen för app-install-data också?
<RuneK> Ja, den är på skrivbordet nu :)
<morpa> Öppna i poedit
<morpa> man måste ange sitt namn och mailaddress i poedit för att det ska fungera bra
<morpa> första du får upp tror jag
<morpa> (annars kommer inte synken mot ditt launchpadkonto att fungera)
<morpa> och sedan är det ganska självförklarande. Man ser vilka som inte är översatta alls, eller vilka som har förslag
<morpa> I detta fall skulle jag börja översätta i poedit och sedan när jag tycker jag kommit långt nog, lägga upp den för granskning i forumet
<morpa> en sådan jättefil tar man INTE i en sittning
<morpa> en sidonot: Nu råkar app-install-data vara ett ubuntu-specifikt paket - men  i 90% av fallen hör paketen inte till Ubuntu. Man bör undersöka det först, och söka sig uppströms om det ska översättas där egentligen. Så att det inte blir dubbelarbete..
<RuneK> Jag fick inte ner poedit, aptitude hittar inte ipnumret till förrådet...
<RuneK> Vi får köra utan poedit
<RuneK> Hur kollar man enklast om ett program översätts uppströms?
<morpa> i launchpad klicka på paketnamnet
<morpa> uppe till vänster
<morpa> så ska du få mer info om det, ,,
<morpa> där står det om den hämtar uppströms
<morpa> men tycker inte det stämmer jämt heller förvisso....:)
<morpa> man får googla runt lite
<RuneK> Där det står template + namnet?
<morpa> ja,
<morpa> fast själva sourcepackage
<morpa> app-install-data har tex rött på translations där
<morpa> Sedan är det så att Uppströms kan betyda massor av saker - det kan vara gnome, det kan vara debian, det kan vara egna fristående paket. så man får leta lite innan man kommer igång
<RuneK> Du menar där det står Branch och därunder Traslations, det är ett rött kryss efter translations..
<morpa> Japp
<RuneK> Tack!
<morpa> Synd på poedit
<morpa> kan du prova en apt-get istället för aptitude?
<morpa> sudo apt-get install poedit
<morpa> o se om det fungerar
<RuneK> Jag körde aptitude update, sedan funkade det.
<RuneK> Jag rensar nämligen apt-cache emellanåt.
<morpa> Kanoners - öppna pofilen du tog hem och titta runt lite i det:)
<RuneK> OK
<RuneK> Slåss mot onda monster med dina magiska vapen, har jag kommit till :)
<morpa> haha! Då låter det rätt!:)
<morpa> om du öppnar po-filen i en vanlig textedit så ser du också lite mer ifno som inte framgår i poedit
<morpa> vilken kod den kommer ifrån osv
<morpa> Vi kan börja att översätta just detta så du får testa lite.
<RuneK> Jo, det ser jag.
<morpa> Vänta ska jag ta hem det också bara
<RuneK> Gärna!
<morpa> Du ska få 2 länkar att läsa igenom någon dag.. De innehåller allt jag sagt och mer. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTranslation och http://www.tp-sv.se/ Spar!
<RuneK> Överst i poedit i app-install-data finns det flera ord i fet stil, vad är det för ord?
<ersi> morpa: merpa merpa
<RuneK> Det är kanske de ord som inte är översatta ännu!? Eller hur? :)
<RuneK> Se där, Hej ersi!
<ersi> Tjena :-)
<morpa> Välkommen ersi
<ersi> Ska ta och dra ned 14.04 och granska översättningen i unity-control-center tänkte jag
<morpa> Håller på och visar RuneK kom igång med poedit med paketet app-install-data '
<morpa> Bra
<morpa> Jag kollar precis på densamma i poedit
<morpa> du kan få granska difffen sedan
<morpa> RuneK - jag väntar fortfarande på launchpads email.... den är inte snabb idag inte
<RuneK> Den gick sakta...
<morpa> Hur översätta verbose mode?
<morpa> informativt läge?
<RuneK> Men jag undrar om inte jag vill sluta här för idag
<ersi> Om man vill dra ned den senaste versionen, vilket är utvecklingsversionen av 14.04 så finns den tillgänglig på http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - Om man t.ex. vill köra igång den i en virtuell maskin eller ha på en USB-sticka
<RuneK> Jag blir nämligen ganska trött av att koncentrera mej för länge
<RuneK> Jag är sjukpensionär sedan ett par år, och kan inte "jobba" långa stunder i taget.
<morpa> RuneK - ta det lugnt om det känns att det är läge
<morpa> om du vill så är jag i denna kanal av och till resten av dagen
<RuneK> Jag har fått jättemycket info idag
<morpa> om du känner att du vill testa lite mer vill säga
<RuneK> Det viktiga är att nu vet jag precis hur jag ska börja
<HakanS_> morpa: Hejsan
<RuneK> Får jag problem så frågar jag! Jag är så pass gammal att jag inte skäms för att fråga. :)
<morpa> Tack för att du ville medverka så länge!
<RuneK> Tack själv!
<RuneK> Vi ses!
<morpa> BRA - inte jag heller. Hur ska man annars få veta saker.
<morpa> :)
<ersi> RuneK: Det är lungt, jag brukar också behöva ta det lungt med koncentrationen. En fika paus då och då ;-)
<ersi> RuneK: Kul att du var med än så länge dock!
<RuneK> Bye
<morpa> C yu!
<morpa> Hej HakanS_!
<morpa> Välkommen!
<HakanS_> Jag har tänkt titta på https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<morpa> Kanonbra - är du insatt i hur det fungerar eller vill du ha lite intro?
<HakanS_> Det mesta verkar vara översatt men det är bara förslag.
<HakanS_> Vem godkänner förslagen?
<morpa> Då skulle jag arbeta som så att jag först godkände förslagen och gick igenom hela, sedan när det var klart ta hem hela pofilen och granska den för sig översiktligt.
<morpa> Vem som helst i översättargruppen som inte har gjort själva översättningen
<morpa> Så i detta fall kan du göra det som första - ser du direkt förslag du inte gillar kan du lägga dina egna
<ersi> För övrigt, ett bra projekt att översätta - då man kan kika på vart textsträngarna används på http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ :-)
<ersi> Väl funnet
<morpa> första genomgång - approva samt lägga egna
<morpa> Det var en hel del strängar så det finns att göra:)
<HakanS_> morpa: Nu är väl inte ubuntu-online-tour ett prioriterat område för översättning, men jag skulle kunna tänka mig att göra detta.
<HakanS_> Jag kör Kubuntu, så jag anser inte att jag kan bidra så mycket till ubuntu-översättningarna, men rundturen kan jag ta. Bra att ha på vår portal-sida.
<HakanS_> Jag har anmält mig till översättar-teamet nu.
<morpa> Jag tror att Kubuntuinstallguiden också ligger under Ubuntupaketet - om du vill ha fler tips om att översätta
<morpa> Ubuntupaketen
<morpa> Det är TL som approvar, jag har inga rättigheter där - pm:a honom, han brukar vara snabb
<morpa> Tp-SV säger verbose      pratglad/utförlig/mångordig
<morpa> men jag säger pratig - instämmer ni?
<morpa> informativt läge
<morpa> kanske blir bra...
<ersi> Tycker informativt läge lät bra
<ersi> pratglad/mångordig känns som om man ska beskriva just "verbose" och inte "verbose mode"
<morpa> Jag brukar vara i verbose mode på jobbet:)
 * HakanS_ ska ut i vårvädret och montera upp studsmattan nu.
<morpa> HakanS_: ltr!
<morpa> Välkommen GunnarHj!
<GunnarHj> Tack.
<GunnarHj> Hade tänkt dyka upp tidigare, men är vrålförkyld, och har sovit tills nu. :(
<morpa> Vi har haft lite genomgång med RuneK - jag och ersi försöker få klart unity-control-center idag.
<morpa> Oj, ta det lugnt då. Te o vila
<GunnarHj> morpa: u-c-c låter jättebra!
<morpa> HakanS skulle titta på Ubuntu online tour
<GunnarHj> morpa: Ok... dum fråga: Exakt vad är det?
<GunnarHj> dokumentation?
<ersi> ubuntu-online-tour är webbplatsen som finns på http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ - så att man kan "pröva ubuntu i webbläsaren"
<morpa> Den känns viktig ja
<GunnarHj> ersi: Aha, tack!
<GunnarHj> ersi: Välkommen i gänget, förresten. :)
<morpa> Om man vill att Ester 77 ska undersöka Ubuntu
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Kollade på Ubuntu online tour - bra val, tycker jag. Allt som direkt underlättar för nya att pröva på Ubuntu ligger mig varmt om hjärtat.
<HakanS_> GunnarHj: Ja, jag tror att online-turen är viktig att ha, och att den dessutom är på svenska.
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Hur ser man den på svenska? Prövade att sätta svenska i webbläsaren, men det hände inget.
<HakanS_> Den finns inte på svenska än. Det är detta jag tänkte ta tag i.
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Aha, jag missförstod. :)
<HakanS_> GunnarHj: Det är lätt hänt om man är krasslig ;)
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: mm.. Dags för frukost, tror jag. ;-)
<morpa_> Dags för en löptur, tillbaka senare då
<ersi> haha, nice med "LoCo-möte den 9/9" i topic.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: Läs mötesreglerna innan mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer | Datum för nästa LoCo-möte  ej bestämt
<morpa_> Då kör vi igen då!
<ersi> Nice :)
<HakanS> Hur översätts "Ubuntu Software Centre"?
<morpa_> Ubuntu Programcentral
<morpa_> eller Programcentral för Ubuntu
<morpa_> En annan fråga
<morpa_> firmware - hur översätta det? jag vill inte översätta det alls tror jag
<morpa_> datatermgruppen säger  fast program program i gränsområdet mellan datorutrustning och program; ofta avses mikrokod som utför s.k. maskininstruktioner  Använd fast program för eng. firmware.
<morpa_> Men det tar emot
<morpa_> Uppdatera ditt fasta program
<morpa_> nej tack
<morpa_> Åsikter?
<morpa_> jag kör firmware . det ska var förståeligt också
<morpa_> vara
<ersi> mm, har ett stort problem med "fast program" / "fast mjukvara"
<morpa_> ersi _ nu har jag granskat hela unity-control center , och gjort en del småkorrigereringar där det var inkonsekvent. Genererar en podiff-fil så kanske du kan granska det som diffar innan jag skickar upp det på launchpad. Inte så mycket , kanske 20 strängar.
<ersi> morpa_: Visst :)
<morpa_> ersi, kolla din NSA-mail . förlåt gmail
<ersi> Varför skickar du till den, för? :-P Skicka till den andra!
<ersi> men låt gå för den här gången :P
<ersi> morpa_: Hur kommer det sig att du valde att skriva "fem minuter" istället för "5 minuter"?
<ersi> Samt, hur fungerar fälten med Ord;Ord;Ord;Ord?
<HakanS> Launchpad verkar inte må så bra. Får ideligen "Timeout error".
<morpa_> ersi: Fälten med Ord;Ord; Ord har jag inte så bra koll på hur de fungerar, men ser att de ska matcha med andra. Brukar vara konsekvent i översättningen där.
<morpa_> HakanS: Ja, man brukar få försöka några gånger
<morpa_> DÃ¥liga prestanda :P
<ersi> morpa_: Matcha som i att om det finns fem ord;ord;ord;ord så ska det vara fem ord sedemera också?
<ersi> morpa_: Det saknas ett "du" i "För att aktivera fingeravtrycksinloggning behöver spara ett av"-strängen
<ersi> morpa_: Och jag skulle vara mer bekväm med ett "eller" mellan opålitliga och publika i "Detta rekommenderas inte för opålitliga publika nätverk."-strängen
<ersi> Hm, vet inte riktigt vad jag tycker om "pratigt läge"
<ersi> Ser bra ut, jag skulle nog skicka upp dom här ändringarna. :)
<morpa_> ersi: tack, då skickar jag upp dem med de ändringar du föreslog. Då får vi anse unity control center ganska klar efter det också. Bra jobbat!
<morpa_> skickar upp den
<ersi> :-)
<ersi> Tar en promenad till affären - hoppas USB-stickan är färdig att köras när jag är tillbaka. :-)
<morpa_> ersi: Japp, du vet det säkert redan, men vill du köra allra senaste .po-filen i 14.04 lokalt kolla här https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTranslation#Granska_din_.2BAPY-vers.2BAOQ-ttning
<morpa_> Sådär, då ska jag strax hitta på annat än att översätta idag. Kul att vi blev några stycken! Ser till att skicka ut om flera gemensamma träffar framöver!
<ersi> Härligt, USB-stickan är färdig :)
<ersi> morpa_: Japp, det där känner jag till - hade dock inte sett det uppskrivet någonstanns.
<ersi> Snopet, ingen svenska på livecdn
<ersi> Ah, gick att "installera" när man kör livecdn :D
<ersi> Hmm, funderar på om inte "Programbutik för Ubuntu" är bättre än "Programcentral för Ubuntu"
